# I don't know what you would do with these, but



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

They sure are cute!!On Etsy made from embroidery thread 85 and 95 dollars!!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

A real teacup!!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Oh those are cute indeed....except of the price...:OMG!::faint:. 
$95 per one? Do they actually sell? wow....I'm in a wrong business I guess....lol...

I guess they belong to OOAK collectibles category. Few years ago I was into the whole OOAK babies thing....lol.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Oh those are cute indeed....except of the price...:OMG!::faint:.
> $95 per one? Do they actually sell? wow....I'm in a wrong business I guess....lol...
> 
> I guess they belong to OOAK collectibles category. Few years ago I was into the whole OOAK babies thing....lol.


Yes. For one!!!!! I saw the OOAK babies too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Do you have the Etsy listing... OMD those are cute!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Yes. For one!!!!! I saw the OOAK babies too.


Once you start looking at those tiny cuties, it's very dangerous, if there are any savings on your paypal, lol...
I LOVE cute things and collectibles, antique nick-nacks and so, but after 3 moves, I'm done with collecting of ANYTHING :w00t:...just packing and organizing is a pain. 
And once the family and friends learn about this hobby, they will keep getting you more and more of stuff and then it becomes super hard to get rid of anything, because of an emotional value....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Found them
https://www.etsy.com/listing/167662...to=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww tooo cute!!!!


























https://www.etsy.com/listing/168470300/maltese-tiny-crochet-miniature-dog?ref=shop_home_active_9


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Oh Lord, Debbie, are YOU selling them? Are they your creations?
I'm so sorry I cringed about the price......jeez, talk about an awkward situation....:blush:.
I do love them, don't get me wrong.....ok, I'm just going to shut up now...just shoot me...:hiding:...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Do you have the Etsy listing... OMD those are cute!


I have the Etsy App and I just put in Maltese Dog the listing was SuAmi


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Oh Lord, Debbie, are YOU selling them? Are they your creations?
> I'm so sorry I cringed about the price......jeez, talk about an awkward situation....:blush:.
> I do love them, don't get me wrong.....ok, I'm just going to shut up now...just shoot me...:hiding:...


Ha ha!!! No I don't make or sell them!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They are really well done.... Like


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> They sure are cute!!On Etsy made from embroidery thread 85 and 95 dollars!!!


Those are off the charts adorable...hefty price tag ! Now I am so curious if she's sold any :w00t::w00t::w00t::blink:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Aww tooo cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Michelle,

I'll bet you could incorporate them into your artwork somehow and create something amazing with them! They fit in with all your tiny little sculptures and things.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Those are off the charts adorable...hefty price tag ! Now I am so curious if she's sold any :w00t::w00t::w00t::blink:


She sold almost three thousand. Yes they are a lot of money, but imagine how long it takes, and how difficult it is to make something so tiny. I looked at every thing in her store, and I think they are amazing. Each little thing has such character.

I swore I would never collect anything again two moves ago...but gee these won't take up much space. I do doubt that all your friends and relatives will rush to add to your collection though.:innocent:

Thanks for posting this Deborah...it was a lot of fun. On the other hand, I HATE YOU....now I want them....and I just swore I would STOP buying things. :smcry:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Chardy said:


> A real teacup!!


Ha Ha. A micro-mini quantum teacup Maltese.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So cute love to have a miniature Christmas tree decorated with them. But it would be too pricey


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Those are so realistic and cute--except the price--those are a bit insane!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've seen more expensive ones that are needle felted , in the $400-$500 range..
I'm getting to the point ..it better be small..I have too much stuff!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They certainly are cute.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

WOW someone must have some good eyes to make them. 
But if I could get away with it I would buy one. They are adorable.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Very cute...i've got 2 felted maltese that i had purchased from this buyer on ebay OOAK Needle Felted Artist Handmade Maltese Puppy Dog Wool Sculpture | eBay years ago and her work is impeccable. I got one in full coat and i think i paid $50 but like i said it was several years ago.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

they are so cute:wub: I would have them on a shelf in my guest room


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh, so cute!
But with my old lady eyes I would need a magnifying glass to go with them.
Good thing I already have the live supersize version! :thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Oh my, I typed needle felted OOAK and found so many cute fluffs....
Look at this lady's listings - OOAK Artist Bear Wool Needle Felted Dog French Bulldog Newborn Puppy 4 Inches | eBay.

Unbelievably cute :wub:......some people are such gifted artists....amazing!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Those are totally cute too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

beckinwolf said:


> Michelle,
> 
> I'll bet you could incorporate them into your artwork somehow and create something amazing with them! They fit in with all your tiny little sculptures and things.



I thought about it too, they're really tiny and would be perfect for a tiny project...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So cute. Love them. Put on glass plate on my dresser. I would want a set though. 

Deborah-You want to see TINY artwork?? Should seen the art a guy I used to work with yrs. ago. He was a TOOTHPICK artist. These were awesome Deb. He was featured in people mag once. it was amazing what he came up with. He made me an Easter one.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> So cute. Love them. Put on glass plate on my dresser. I would want a set though.
> 
> Deborah-You want to see TINY artwork?? Should seen the art a guy I used to work with yrs. ago. He was a TOOTHPICK artist. These were awesome Deb. He was featured in people mag once. it was amazing what he came up with. He made me an Easter one.


It amazes me what talent people have . Toothpick artist! Wow ! must of been really tiny work. I'd love to see.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo would get them LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> Boo would get them LOL


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Dewey too!!$!95.00 down the drain, plus a trip to the vet!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Dewey too!!$!95.00 down the drain, plus a trip to the vet!!


Yeah, right? Forgot the vet. I meant Boo would eat them. He has been driving me nuts. He has now decided every time he wants a treat, he walks into the kitchen stares at the counter where he knows the treat jar is hiding and BARKS!


----------

